# american ambulance EMT testing



## cohri (Jan 8, 2010)

I recently applied for an EMT position with American and was wondering if anyone had any insight into the testing they do. Obviously, I am not asking for specific questions, I am just curious as to whether or not it is as in depth as the NR. I've been told it's "just basic EMT knowledge," but that can be different for everyone...  thanks


----------



## CAPilot55 (Feb 15, 2010)

I didnt know that American Ambulance was hiring.


----------



## DarthMalachi (Feb 15, 2010)

Never heard of 'em...but most companies DO some kind of skill testing.
Pretty simple stuff, really.  OPA use, O2, rapid trauma, etc.


----------



## Rookie (Feb 16, 2010)

Honestly, "basic EMT knowledge" sums most companies written tests up nicely. Know your vitals. Sorry, I can't really elaborate more clearly on that. As for skills tests, the one's I have ran in to are patient assessments(trauma and medical), bleeding control, Naso and oropharyngeal airways, BVM, and baby delivery.


----------

